# Dorsch angeln von Großenbrode aus



## Kleiner Fisch (12. August 2009)

Moin moin,
ich möchte ende August mit dem Boot von Großenbrode mal wieder raus(wohl der letzte Versuch) zum Dorsch angeln.Nur habe ich keinerlei Anhaltspunkte worauf ich zusteuern kann um endlich mal einen Dorsch zu fangen.Viele Versuche sind bislang in die Hose :c:r#q gegangen, entweder spielte das Wetter nicht mit oder es sollte nicht sein. Ich hoffe doch das ihr alle mir helfen könnt, das ich es mal schaffen werde einen Dorsch zu fangen.Denn mittlerweile bin ich am ende meines Lateins.An der Ausrüstung kann es nicht liegen denn ich habe fast alles was man auf einem Boot zum Fischen braucht nur kein Fisch.Etliche Ausfahrten egal ob Kiel,Neustadt,Fehmarn,Als nur Fisch konnte ich nicht fangen.Nun hoffe ich das ihr mir mal ein paar Tips und auch eventuelle Fangstellen nennen könnt.Für eure HILFE danke ich euch schon mal in voraus,und wenn ich wieder da bin gibt es natürlich auch Bilder hoffentlich mal mit Fisch drauf.


Schöne Grüße Jürgen


----------



## derNershofer (12. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsch angeln von Großenbrode aus*

du kannst einheimische fischer fragen 
oder du hängst dich an nen kutter ran:m:m


----------



## Heiko112 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsch angeln von Großenbrode aus*



derNershofer schrieb:


> du kannst einheimische fischer fragen
> oder du hängst dich an nen kutter ran:m:m



Entweder du machst das so, oder du schreibst hier im Board mal GPSJUNKIE an.  Der Wohnt quasi auch im Emsland und fährt auch immer nach GB zum Dorsche ärgern mit dem Kleinboot.

Denke da kommt mehr rum als dich an einen Kutter ranzuhängen. Ansonsten wurde ja nicht schon so gaaaanz wenig dazu hier im Forum geschrieben.


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsch angeln von Großenbrode aus*

..fahr nach Rügen!


----------



## gpsjunkie (12. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsch angeln von Großenbrode aus*

Moin Jürgen, ich glaube wir hatten per ICQ schon mal das vergnügen. (Hoffentlich leide ich nicht unter Alzheimer). 

Zu Großenbrode: Fast würde ich Dolfin recht geben und es vor Rügen probieren. Letzten Herbst in Grobro habe ich fast aufgegeben. Ich habe alle tiefen abgefischt. Alle tricks angewand die ich kenne, habe aber in 10m direkt vor der Seebrücke gefangen. 

Jedenfalls solange bis der Depperte Berufsfischer mich und einen anderen Angler beobachtet hat und dort dann zwei Netze ausgebracht hat. 

Dann fahre ich zur Sagasbank vor Dahme dort geht auch fast immer was. Letzter Punkt ist Nordöstlich der Sagasbank in 17-20m tiefe. Und ich mache es auch so, wenn die Karoline wieder über 15m Tiefe steht, stehe ich 50m daneben. Klappt auch meistens.

Achja und vergesse die Pilker nicht. Meine sonst so geliebten Gufis tuen da nicht immer unbedingt. 

Falls ich noch helfen kann, meine ICQ Nummer ist: 250047874


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsch angeln von Großenbrode aus*



Dolfin schrieb:


> ..fahr nach Rügen!



Von Großenbrode nach Rügen sollte für ein Angelboot doch etwas zu weit sein nicht war?
Lass doch einfach diese Offtopicpostings, antworte auf die Frage oder lass es bleiben. #t
Ich kenne m ich nicht aus vor Großenbrode sonst hätte ich bestimmt einen Tipp parat.
Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich viel Petri Heil.


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsch angeln von Großenbrode aus*

Warum Offtopic?
Er hat von Kiel, Fehmarn und weiß was noch gesprochen. Und er hat um einen Rat gebeten. Der Rat von mir war Rügen. Die Lübecker Bucht ist sowas von Netzvernagelt, da ist es nun mal schwierig. Ich finde das gerade ein Neuling da Probleme haben muß.
Also, baller mal rum, wenns Grund dafür gibt.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsch angeln von Großenbrode aus*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Warum Offtopic?
> Er hat von Kiel, Fehmarn und weiß was noch gesprochen. Und er hat um einen Rat gebeten. Der Rat von mir war Rügen. Die Lübecker Bucht ist sowas von Netzvernagelt, da ist es nun mal schwierig. Ich finde das gerade ein Neuling da Probleme haben muß.
> Also, baller mal rum, wenns Grund dafür gibt.



Hää,  Was soll ich hier rumballern? |kopfkrat
Ich fahr morgen in Urlaub und hab kein Bock auf den Quatsch hier aber die Frage war nach Großenbrode und Umgebung, da brauch man keinen Tipp für Rügen geben, wenn es denn einer war.
Wenn jemand nach Daiwa fragt und haben will dann brauch ich auch keinen Tipp geben das Shimano viel besser ist.


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsch angeln von Großenbrode aus*

Ich hab es anders verstanden. Vielleicht, weil ich auch den Text gelesen haben - vielleicht.. Was solls. Kleiner Fisch kann mich ja auch per PN anschreiben. Dann bekommt er seinen Rat eben auf dem Wege.
Wünsch dir schönen Urlaub!


----------



## Platte (12. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsch angeln von Großenbrode aus*

Hallo Jürgen, natürlich kannst du hier Fische fangen. Zur Zeit sind die Fänge vom Kleinboot recht gut. Fahre auf jedenfall zur Ostküste von Fehmarn.
Von Staberhuk Untiefentonne bis Presen sind gute Stellen. Suche dir Hügel und Kanten von 10 - 17 Meter Wassertiefe. Dort wirst du fündig werden. Hast du ein Trupp kleine Dorsche oder Wittls steuere die nächste Stelle an. Dann wirst du schnell stellen finden wo auch das Maß stimmt.
Vergiß nicht deine Gummiköder. Sind fängiger als Pilker zur Zeit. Auch Naturköder funzt recht gut.:m


----------



## Kleiner Fisch (13. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsch angeln von Großenbrode aus*

hallo zusammen,#h#h#h
es ist doch einfach schön das man hier geholfen wird,und noch Tips bekommt.Ich freue mich über jeden kleinen Tip von euch,#6 und hoffe das es denn klappt.Ich werde wohl in der Nacht zum29.08 losfahren.Natürlich halte ich euch auf dem laufenden und werde zwischendurch berichten.


Schöne Grüße Jürgen


----------



## Plumsangler69 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsch angeln von Großenbrode aus*

Na ja,

Meeresangler Schwerin gibt gerne seine unerwünschten Gedanken dabei, macht euch nichts daraus.

Wünsche euch viele dicke Dorsche, egal wo ihr angeln wollt und gebt gut acht, damit ihr heile zurück kommt.

Vielleicht solltet ihr in Richtung Warnemünde, denn die Richtung hat in den letzten Wochen immer gute Fänge gebracht.

Euer Plumsangler :vik:


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsch angeln von Großenbrode aus*

Hallo Jürgen,
ich wünsch dir ne gute Zeit. Vielleicht konzentrierst du dich lieber auf Plattfisch, denn in der Hinsicht wird das Revier gleich besser. Wenn ich Meldungen wie ..."natürlich kannst du auch hier deinen Fisch fangen.." lese, dann sind das oft Leute, die irgendwie ans Revier gebunden sind und da entweder nicht weg wollen oder können. Es gibt noch immer Leute, die durch langjägrige Kenntnis und die Bereitsdchaft, sehr weit zu fahren, Dorsche finden. Für den Anfänger jedoch ist es schwer zur Zeit. Das Gebiet wird dermaßen durch Nebenerwerbsfischer und Berufsfischer ausgeblutet unbd niemand tut etwas. Ne Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung bringen sie ganz fix auf die Beine, aber ihren Nebenerwerblern endlich mal das Handwerk zu legen schaffen sie nicht. Häuser und Wohnungen wollen aber alle vermieten...

Wie Plumsangler oben auch schreibt. So ab Kühlungsborn wirds wieder interessanter. Ich würde lieber in meinen Ferien einmal 2 Stunden weiter fahren als jeden Tag mit dem Boot den Sprit zu vergeuden.


----------



## detlefb (14. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsch angeln von Großenbrode aus*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Ich würde lieber in meinen Ferien einmal 2 Stunden weiter fahren als jeden Tag mit dem Boot den Sprit zu vergeuden.



und das müßte man dort wirklich machen.
Um an Dorsch zukommen muß man die Grenze der Seeschiffahrtstraßen schon deutlich hinter sich lassen.
Gut das im Fahrwasser keine Netze gelegt werden dürfen, sonst würde man nicht Mal aus dem Binnensee rauskommen.........


----------



## Platte (14. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsch angeln von Großenbrode aus*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Vielleicht konzentrierst du dich lieber auf Plattfisch, denn in der Hinsicht wird das Revier gleich besser. Wenn ich Meldungen wie ..."natürlich kannst du auch hier deinen Fisch fangen.." lese, dann sind das oft Leute, die irgendwie ans Revier gebunden sind und da entweder nicht weg wollen oder können.


 
Ich bin nicht an irgend ein Revier gebunden lieber Dolfin und ich kann auch woanders hinfahren! Nur warum sollte ich, wenn vor der Küste wie beschrieben der Fisch steht?
Andere Stellen für Dorsch laufen hier zur Zeit nicht.
Weiß ehrlich gesagt auch nicht was Du mit deiner Aussage ausdrücken möchtest?


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsch angeln von Großenbrode aus*

Platte
Die Ergebnisse der Kutter und die langen Gesichter der Leute, die seit 20 Jahren dort auf den Campingplätzen ihren Jahres(-angel)urlaub verbringen sprechen eine andere Sprache. Ich bezweifle nicht, das der eine oder andere Dorsch noch gefangen wird. Aber es hat nicht mehr die Qualität in der Angelei, die einmal da war. Und das hat seine Gründe.
Was in diesem Revier passiert, kann jeder sehen, der sehen will. Als Schleppangler, einer suchenden Angelart die viel Fläche absucht, kann man das deutlich spüren. Vor wenigen Jahren ist man von den Dorschen weggefahren, weil man seine Ruhe wollte und Silber suchte - heute plotten die Leute Dorsche! Es kommt auch etwas auf die persönlichen Ansprüche an. Aber 3 oder 4 Fische am Tag und ne Menge Wittlinge sind nicht so meine Sache. Mir tun auch die vielen tausend Kleindorsche leid, die derzeit Tag für Tag gemurkst werden...
Wie gesagt: Ich werde niemandem, der nun gern einmal unbedingt Fische fangen will dieses
Revier empfehlen. Du magst es tun. Wir werden sehen, wenn der Kollege zurückkommt. Vielleicht - und das hoffe ich - hat er ja auch Glück.


----------



## Öger (14. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsch angeln von Großenbrode aus*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Platte
> Die Ergebnisse der Kutter und die langen Gesichter der Leute, die seit 20 Jahren dort auf den Campingplätzen ihren Jahres(-angel)urlaub verbringen sprechen eine andere Sprache. Ich bezweifle nicht, das der eine oder andere Dorsch noch gefangen wird. Aber es hat nicht mehr die Qualität in der Angelei, die einmal da war. Und das hat seine Gründe.
> Was in diesem Revier passiert, kann jeder sehen, der sehen will. Als Schleppangler, einer suchenden Angelart die viel Fläche absucht, kann man das deutlich spüren. Vor wenigen Jahren ist man von den Dorschen weggefahren, weil man seine Ruhe wollte und Silber suchte - heute plotten die Leute Dorsche! Es kommt auch etwas auf die persönlichen Ansprüche an. Aber 3 oder 4 Fische am Tag und ne Menge Wittlinge sind nicht so meine Sache. Mir tun auch die vielen tausend Kleindorsche leid, die derzeit Tag für Tag gemurkst werden...
> Wie gesagt: Ich werde niemandem, der nun gern einmal unbedingt Fische fangen will dieses
> Revier empfehlen. Du magst es tun. Wir werden sehen, wenn der Kollege zurückkommt. Vielleicht - und das hoffe ich - hat er ja auch Glück.



..... das war doch gar nicht die Frage. ;+ Glaube nicht, dass unser Kollege Deine persönliche Bewertung zum Fischbestand in der Ostsee erfahren wollte. Er möchte / wollte lediglich wissen, wo er um Großenbrode Dorsche fangen kann und PLATTE hat ihm, vollkommen wertfrei und netterweise, einge passende Stellen verraten...... Wenn unser Kollege dann demnächst wissen möchte wo er nichts fangen kann, kannst Du Dich ja wieder melden! :m

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Kleiner Fisch (14. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsch angeln von Großenbrode aus*

:cHallo Kollegen,
ich wollte durch meine Frage keine Zankerei untereinander auslösen.Mir geht es auch nicht um Kübelweise Fisch,nur mal wirklich von meinem eigenen Boot mal ein Fisch an die Rute bekommen.Denn nicht so schöne Zeiten habe ich genug hinter mir, vom schlechtem Wetter bis zu das mein Kollege im letzten Angelurlaub in Dänemark gestorben ist.Deshalb versuche ich hier mal ein paar Tips zu bekommen,denn ich weis mittlerweile nicht mehr ob es am Boot liegt oder an meine Wenigkeit. 


Schöne Grüße aus dem Emsland Jürgen


----------



## Platte (14. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsch angeln von Großenbrode aus*

Mach dir kein Kopf Jürgen, Dolfin hat immer eine nette Art Leute zu kritisieren wenn er eine andere Meinung hat 
Ich kann nur aus Erfahrung von etlichen Bootsanglern hier sprechen.
Es sind bei richtigen Windbedingungen gute Fänge möglich. Was ich noch dazu schreiben sollte ist das die besten Fänge früh morgens kommen. Zwischen 7.00 und 10.00 Uhr ist die beste Fangzeit dort. Nicht selten kommen die Jungs in den 3 Stunden mit 10-20 *MAßIGEN* Dorschen wieder in den Hafen.#6
Wir reden allerdings hier vom Kleinbootsangeln. Wer sich natürlich den ganzen Tag im Sund rumtreibt oder sonst wo wird auch leer ausgehen.
Bei Windbedingungen wo das angeln dort nicht möglich ist würde ich es mit Naturköder auf Plattfisch versuchen oder lieber im Hafen bleiben. Die besten Stellen Platte sind dann Puttgarden oder Flügge Sand.
Hoffe ich konnte dir damit ein wenig helfen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsch angeln von Großenbrode aus*

Platte
Dolfin kritisiert keine Leute. Darum gehts nicht. Ich empfinde das auch nicht als Streit. Ich habe die Frage, die diesem Thread zugrunde liegt, eben mehr als einen Hilferuf verstanden.
Nach wie vor finde ich es in einem guten Revier leichter den ersehnten Fisch zu fangen, als in dem schlechteren. Andererseits: Was habe ich davon, jemandem diesen Rat zu geben? Ich lebe nicht in den fraglichen Ecken, vermiete weder Boote noch Häuser, bin weder Kurdirektor noch Hafenmeister. Immer mal n bischen nachdenken...


----------



## Platte (14. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsch angeln von Großenbrode aus*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Platte
> Dolfin kritisiert keine Leute. Darum gehts nicht. Ich empfinde das auch nicht als Streit. Ich habe die Frage, die diesem Thread zugrunde liegt, eben mehr als einen Hilferuf verstanden.
> Nach wie vor finde ich es in einem guten Revier leichter den ersehnten Fisch zu fangen, als in dem schlechteren. Andererseits: Was habe ich davon, jemandem diesen Rat zu geben? Ich lebe nicht in den fraglichen Ecken, vermiete weder Boote noch Häuser, bin weder Kurdirektor noch Hafenmeister. Immer mal n bischen nachdenken...


 
Lieber Dolfin, wenn ich mich täusche wurde hier immer noch nach Tips von Großenbrode aus mit dem Kleinboot gefragt. 
Ich habe auch nichts davon jemanden einen Rat zu geben und tue es trotzdem. Ich arbeite weder auf Fehmarn, vermiete keine Boote und auch keine Unterkünfte. Ich wohne hier nur und bekomme von sehr vielen Bootsfahrern jeden Tag Fangmeldungen. Warum soll ich sie nicht teilen mit anderen Boardies?
Frage mich nur warum du es immer besser weißt was hier oben gefangen wird als die Leute die hier oben wohnen? #d
Ich gebe ja auch keine Tips wie gerade an der Aller oder Weser gefangen wird. Das überlasse ich lieber Anglern die vor Ort sind.
Aber nichts für ungut, solltest du dich mal in unseren Gewässern bewegen wollen kann ich auch dir gerne sagen wie und wo was zur Zeit läuft.:m


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsch angeln von Großenbrode aus*

Hallo Platte,
wenn du gutwillig gelesen hättest, dann hättest du mittlerweile auch mal verstehen können, das ich die Frage anders verstanden habe, als du. Ich glaube auch nicht, das du auch nur eine geringe Vorstellung davon hast, wieviele Leute ich täglich kontaktiere und wieviele Informationen ich zum Them bekomme. 
Ich habe aber keine Lust mich zu diesem Thema zu streiten, ich wollte jemandem neutral helfen. Ob du das wirklich bist als "Angelgeräteverticker" vor Ort wie du selbst schreibst? Was solls. Du sagst ja, die Kleinbootangelei blüht, die Kutterangler sind glücklich - bussiness as usuall.


----------



## Knurrhahn (15. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsch angeln von Großenbrode aus*

und ihr seit sicher, dass eure letzten Antworten sehr hilfreich für Kleiner Fisch sind ?

Gruss Knurri


----------



## Platte (15. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsch angeln von Großenbrode aus*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch nicht, das du auch nur eine geringe Vorstellung davon hast, wieviele Leute ich täglich kontaktiere und wieviele Informationen ich zum Them bekomme.
> ich wollte jemandem neutral helfen. .


1. Stimmt, habe ich nicht und das ist wohl auch besser so|bla:
2. Wo war deine Hilfe?
3. @Knurrhahn, du hast recht deswegen schreibe ich hier auch nichts mehr zu.


----------



## Knurrhahn (15. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsch angeln von Großenbrode aus*

Zitat von *Platte*

1. Stimmt, habe ich nicht und das ist wohl auch besser so
2. Wo war deine Hilfe?
3. @Knurrhahn, du hast recht deswegen schreibe ich hier auch nichts mehr zu


dein Punkt zwei stimmt nicht ganz genau!
So habe ich es nicht geschrieben!


----------



## Nordlicht (17. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsch angeln von Großenbrode aus*



Kleiner Fisch schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> ich möchte ende August mit dem Boot von Großenbrode mal wieder raus(wohl der letzte Versuch) zum Dorsch angeln.Nur habe ich keinerlei Anhaltspunkte worauf ich zusteuern kann um endlich mal einen Dorsch zu fangen.Viele Versuche sind bislang in die Hose :c:r#q gegangen, entweder spielte das Wetter nicht mit oder es sollte nicht sein. Ich hoffe doch das ihr alle mir helfen könnt, das ich es mal schaffen werde einen Dorsch zu fangen.Denn mittlerweile bin ich am ende meines Lateins.An der Ausrüstung kann es nicht liegen denn ich habe fast alles was man auf einem Boot zum Fischen braucht nur kein Fisch.Etliche Ausfahrten egal ob Kiel,Neustadt,Fehmarn,Als nur Fisch konnte ich nicht fangen.Nun hoffe ich das ihr mir mal ein paar Tips und auch eventuelle Fangstellen nennen könnt.Für eure HILFE danke ich euch schon mal in voraus,und wenn ich wieder da bin gibt es natürlich auch Bilder hoffentlich mal mit Fisch drauf.
> Schöne Grüße Jürgen



Falls du in Großenbrode slippst und nach Staberhuk fährst, mache mal südl. der Ansteuerungstonne Fehmarn-Sund nen Teststop !
Wenn du da nichts fängst den nächsten Teststop in Höhe Meeschendorf an der 16 M Linie.
Liegt ja alles (fast) auf dem Weg


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (17. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsch angeln von Großenbrode aus*

Und noch ein Tipp : Frag am Steg des B.T.C. die Angler wo imMoment etwas beisst -- oder auch auf dem Wohnmoplatz hinterm Hafen,einfach dort mal die Angler fragen, welche Ruten vor der Tür stehen haben ;-)

`s beisst schon keiner (den du fragst). 

Uli


----------



## Schütti (17. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsch angeln von Großenbrode aus*

@Kleiner Fisch

Uuiiuuiiiuuiii.....was ist denn hier wieder los....|peinlich
Lass dich mal nicht von den kleinen Streitigkeiten abschrecken....meistens ist dieses Forum eher geprägt von netten Leuten von denen man super Info´s bekommt....|rolleyes...aber einige kennen sich wohl schon zu lange oder wie auch immer....

Ich kann leider nur von Fehmarn berichten, da das mein "Hausgebiet" ist. Ich fahre immer mit meinem 3 m Schlauchi (5 PS) im Frühjahr die 7-8 Meter vor Meeschendorf an oder bevorzuge das Gebiet zwischen Staberhuk und Klausdorf im Osten der Insel.

Im Sommer musst du ein bisschen weiter raus.....Anfang Juli haben wir am besten zwischen 15-17 m vor Katharinenhof gefangen...#6...da solltest du es probieren.

Ich angel ausschliesslich mit rotem Gufi um die 10 cm mit 30g Jigkopf. Im Frühjahr fängt schwarz oder schwarz/silber am besten (meine Erfahrung)

Ansonsten frag mal "Forellenhunter", der ist vorgestern von der Insel gekommen und hat bestimmt einen Tip für dich #6.

Das mit deinem Angelkollegen tut mir übrigens leid.

Ich hoffe, du kannst von deinem Tripp Positiveres berichten |rolleyes.

Ansonsten kannst du noch die Suchfunktion benutzen und einfach mal Großenbrode oder Fehmarn eingeben, da sollte ziemlich viel kommen.....

Forellenhunter und einige Andere Fehmarn-Boardies findest du übrigens auch hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=117699&page=46

Viel Glück

Schütti


----------



## Öger (17. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsch angeln von Großenbrode aus*

...... @Nordlicht, @Schütti, @Ulrich Horst, @Platte

endlich mal Tipps von Fachleuten zum Thema, da wird die "selbstbeweihräucherung" eines einzelnen Herren ja nun hoffentlich ein Ende haben #6 

Gruß Lutz |wavey:


----------



## Nordlicht (17. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsch angeln von Großenbrode aus*



Kleiner Fisch schrieb:


> ......Denn mittlerweile bin ich am ende meines Lateins.An der Ausrüstung kann es nicht liegen denn ich habe fast alles was man auf einem Boot zum Fischen braucht....



@ Jürgen
Ich will dir ja nicht auf den Schlips treten, aber nur weil du Haufenweise Ausrüstung an Bord hast bedeutet es noch lange nicht das es die Richtige ist 
Mach doch mal ne kurze Ansage mit was du fischt...evtl. liegts ja doch am Geschirr (owohl du ja von DK Erfahrung haben müsstest)  |kopfkrat


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsch angeln von Großenbrode aus*

Oder Jürgen wir machen das so: Du (Ihr) kommt in der woche vom 03.10.09-10.10.09 nach Grossenbrode, und wir beide fangen uns dumm und dämlich |supergri|supergri|supergri. Dann sind wir auch wieder ne Woche in dem schönen Haus. 

Winke.....Winke..... Uli

Jürgen, meine PN haste aber bekommen?


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsch angeln von Großenbrode aus*

Na endlich mal wieder ne lockere Aussage zu diesem Thema.#6

Lasst doch einfach mal auch andere Meinungen zu oder gibt es einen verdeckten Beziehungsstress????|kopfkrat

Konnte leider kein Tipp zu diesem Thema geben oder machen.

Grüssle an alle Fischers:vik:


----------



## Kleiner Fisch (27. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsch angeln von Großenbrode aus*

moin moin,#h#h#h

so das Boot ist fast fertig nun kann es eigentlich losgehen.Nach den vielen Tips von euch sollte nix mehr schiefgehen um Fische an den Haken zu bekommen.#6#6#6#6#6Natürlich werde ich euch darüber berichten was so alles geschehen ist. Vielen Dank nochmal an alle.#6



Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Nordlicht (28. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsch angeln von Großenbrode aus*

Dann mal viel Spass und lass mal später hören wie es war |wavey:


----------

